# About to get my first horse!!!



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Congrats! She's beautiful!


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh I think she is GORGEOUS!! I LOVE her head, very feminine looking.  Congrats on the new horse and I hope you really enjoy her.


----------



## samc230 (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks, both of you!! Everyone I have showed her too also thought she was VERY feminine looking. All the better for the rainbow halters and bling-bling bridles I have awaiting her arrival! She will hate me!

She has had professional training, knows all leg cues, sidepasses, changes leads, walk trot canter, back up, bend flex, and she is 1500. Ohhh, the horse market these days!!


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

What a looker! Lovely girl, lucky you! I just got my first horse too- but I had to wait until I was 31. Best of luck to you both, it really is a dream come true. 

ps LOVE the rainbow halters and bling. I put them on my gelding TB, he doesn't seem to mind.


----------



## newhorsemom (Jun 20, 2008)

Congrats!! Beautiful horse, and she has such gentle, kind eyes! Enjoy your new adventure!!!


----------



## samc230 (Sep 6, 2009)

I would die if I had to wait until I was 31! But I completely understand, especially with this economy. The only reason I could afford her price tag upfront (can afford the monthly things easily, but saving is soo hard!) is due to a serious car accident we just settled on. I had an extra 3,000 dollars 

She is very gentle. I have videos of little kids riding her, of a man cantering with no hands and clapping his hands over her ears, she just continues in the circle. Also videos of the trainer standing on her hindquarters, hanging off her hind and pulling on her tail. She just stands there with her ears laid back. She is an amazing find. I honestly believe her eyes and face look so gentle and sweet, because she is, down to the heart.

Laid back, as in, relaxed. The "I'm just chillin" ears.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

She's cute! I like her a lot... 

The only thing that looks wierd to me is her neck.. in some pics it looks too long, in others, too short... Maybe it's just the way she's holding it... 

But I really like her for a Quarterhorse... for some reason, I don't like very many Quarterhorses or Paints...

But seriously, she looks so sweet!


----------



## samc230 (Sep 6, 2009)

I see what you're saying about her neck. It DOES look totally different lengths in some of the pictures!! 

She is my sweetie  Her name is Sugar!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

If you have a side conformation shot, that would help out alot; she looks fairly well built, perhaps a bit downhill built, but that is not uncommon in alot of halterbred QH, but she is very lovely overall. I don't think her neck is short at all...rather I think it is the angles of the shots. I love the soft, kind expression, and nicely chisled head; again, traits common in QH...

I think you will love her; QH are known for their easy going, tractable spirits...I think you got a good one! Enjoy her


----------



## bloodhoundmom28 (Jun 1, 2009)

congrats!!! I think she looks very sweet and i bet she will be a dream to ride.


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

congrats! she looks like a great first horse and you will have many of happy years together!


----------



## samc230 (Sep 6, 2009)

Thank you soo much everyone!!


----------



## ozarkmama (Jun 20, 2009)

lucky girl. She is beautiful. I had to wait till I was 45 to get my first horse.


----------



## charlene1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

Shes very nice ( i saw the videos on a different post) I think you will be happy with her. She reminds me of a horse I used to have named Scarlet, she was a wonderful QH. Hopefully she will be perfect for you!


----------



## samc230 (Sep 6, 2009)

The people selling her seem to be very serious horse breeders and rodeo people. As in, they make a living off horses, it is not their hobby. In the last e-mail she said something that confused me.. that she has other, older horses "out of Sugar's league." I'm assuming she's saying Sugar will never be a barrel winner, but why would she say that? She's not even MY horse yet it kinda of hurt my feelings a tad...


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

She may just not have the drive to be a barrel horse; she may not have meant it to be an insult, even if it seemed that way. She may just be a horse that wants to do pleasure...but who knows, watch her wind up beating that lady's older horses some years down the road...hahaha


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

I highly doubt she would have intended to insult a horse she bred. Things can be misconstrued when written you can miss the inflection and tone the author intends that you would normally discern from verbal conversation.

She is gorgeous though. Congratulations!


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey there...
Congrats on the horse. She does have a sweet face and eye!!!
I don't think there is anything wrong with her neck either...just the pics.
She sure is pretty.
The breeder probably did not intend that to be a bad comment. Rather just saying the horse may not really like Barrels. My Dad would say that type of comment about some of his race horses..."This guy just doesn't like the track" They would end up being great riding horses.
Some horses like certain diciplines better than others...
I think you two will have plenty of fun together! 
What are you planning to do together??
Best wishes to you and your knew girl!!
HP


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Congratulations  
She is definitally gorgous and i love her femine looking head  
I dont think the owner meant it as an insult either, it could have meant many things. but she might have different opinions on her horses she breeds, like favouring you know ? 
JMO  
She will be wonderful for you !


----------



## SFMoneyMarket (Sep 20, 2008)

Congrats she is very beautiful! I think it's just the angle of the pics making her neck look strange.

The breeder probably just meant that she doesn't have the drive to do barrels. Although, I have a quick story =P My barn gets a lot of arabian horses that this one show barn in NJ breeds, and decides aren't "National level quality". They just give them to us. One of them we got because he wasn't going to be "competitive" against the other arabs. Well, my friend has had him for 2 years and won champion at regionals in half arab sport horse 3'3", and is now going to nationals with him this weekend! 

So you never know what can happen, just prove them that she is a winner!

Congrats, she's gorgeous.


----------



## samc230 (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone! She is beautiful.. I'm about to go see her right now. I think she is a STEAL!!! for 1500.

I want to do some light barrel racing with her. See what she can do, what she likes to do, and take it from there.


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

That's so awesome! *huggles* I'm super excited for you! First horses are amazing and she's a gorgeous one. Looks like you got an great little mare. Yeah, $1500 is quite a steal for what you say she does. Yay!


----------

